# [Xorg/Intel] HotPlug Moniteur VGA

## tuxdream

Bonjour à tous,

Pour bénéficier de mon deuxième écran, celui-ci doit être connecté avant le démarrage de mon pc portable (Sony VAIO SR11M). Si j'ai le malheure de le connecté à chaud, le système reste figé  :Sad: . Y a t-il une solution pour connecter à chaud un moniteur VGA ?

Je suis actuellement à la recherche de l'origine du problème qui pourrait provenir du noyau (2.6.29), HAL, Xorg (1.5.3) ou le drivers intel (2.6.3-r1)   :Rolling Eyes:  . Les log Xorg.0.log et message restent muets sur le sujet   :Crying or Very sad: .

La connexion à chaud d'un moniteur VGA ne serait pas possible avec certaines cartes vidéo ?Last edited by tuxdream on Wed May 13, 2009 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut tuxdream,

bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

C'est étrange ton problème de freeze, tu peux nous donner ta version de Xorg et des drivers intel ?

Avant de tomber sur ton post, j'ai testé pour la première fois la sortie VGA de mon laptop, lui aussi équipé d'une carte intel. Que bu bonheur, rien à configurer. À chaud, il m'a suffit de faire :

```
xrandr --output VGA --auto
```

Après ton freeze, est-ce que tu peux encore te connecter par ssh sur la machine ? Ça pourrait être intéressant de le faire et de regarder ce que racontent les logs Xorg et dmesg

EDIT :

@geekounet : Ouais... mais bon, j'ai demandé la version de Xorg et des drivers alors qu'il le donne dans le post... il se fait tard ^^;

EDIT2 : Arf, pour les Xorg et dmesg aussi... bah il se fait vraiment tard....

@tuxdream : mis a part le kernel (j'ai un 2.6.28.7) j'ai la même config soft que toi. Ma carte est une GM45

----------

## geekounet

Ça se fait pas avec HAL ça, HAL ne gère que les input. Regarde du coté de xrandr, ça fait la configuration des écrans à chaud (avec les drivers qui supportent le xrandr 1.2 minimum, donc pas les drivers nvidia, pour eux faut un truc spécifique, le twinview je crois). Je m'en sers tous les jours, ça marche bien.  :Wink: 

EDIT: pfff, grillé par k_s  :Sad: 

----------

## tuxdream

Merci pour vos messages !

Pour revenir sur les propos de kernelsensei, la gestion des doubles écrans fonctionne parfaitement avec la commande xrandr. Pour ma part, je dois indiquer les modes pour respecter la résolution maximum de 2048 pixels imposée par le driver intel. Pour l'accès en ssh à la machine, c'était une bonne idée mais malheureusement il ne s'agit pas d'un simple plantage de Xorg car même les ping ne répondent pas.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quant à geekounet, merci pour tes renseignements, je ne connaissant pas exactement le périmètre de HAL. Je supprime donc la référence à HAL dans l'objet de mon post.

Pour information, ma carte vidéo est une Intel GMA X4500HD (soit une G45). J'ai recherché la déclaration d'un bug relative au pilote Intel et à la carte graphique mais mes recherches sont sans succès. Sans doute que je ne fourni pas les bons mots clés.

Dans l'attente, je dois me contenter d'éteindre le pc pour y connecter sagement mon cable VGA   :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Quelques infos en plus pour le xrandr :

pour l'histoire de la limite, il faut l'augmenter depuis le xorg.conf, avec le mot clé Virtual, du genre chez moi ça donne :

```
Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "LFP"

  Device        "i965GM"

  Monitor       "WXGA"

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth 24

    Virtual 3200 2000

  EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Avec ça, ça me donne droit à un grand bureau de 3200x2000 max. (j'ai pris un peu large, j'ai en fait un bureau de 3200x1200 en dual screen)

Ensuite, avec la commande donnée par k_s, ça te fait un clone normalement, mais si t'as par exemple besoin de faire un bureau étendu avec le 2e écran :

```
$ xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --right-of LVDS
```

À adapter bien sur.  :Smile:  (et TMDS-1 si t'as une sortie HDMI)

Pour le driver, chez moi le 2.6.0 était complètement foireux, le 2.7.0 corrige plusieurs choses, mais j'avais encore des problèmes avec le dual. Il parait que le 2.7.1 corrige le reste, mais j'ai pas encore testé. En attendant je suis sur le 2.5.1, et ça fonctionne nickel, donc j'en bouge pas.  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@Tuxdream : on a la même carte graphique, vraiment étrange que ça merde chez toi.

@Geekounet : Ya pas une limitation pour le Virtual ? J'ai cru lire qu'au dela d'une certaine limite (2048x2048) le DRI n'était plus activé.

EDIT : Jme réponds : En fait cette limitation est passée à 8192x8192 depuis la intel 965  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxdream

Initialement, ma résolution était limitée à 1400x1400. Pour résoudre le problème, j'ai du adapté mon xorg.conf comme suit :

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel GMA 4500 HD"

    Driver      "intel"

    Option      "AccelMethod" "uxa"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel GMA 4500 HD"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth           24

        #Modes          "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        Modes           "1280x800"

        ViewPort        0 0

        Virtual         2048 2048

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Comme l'a signalé kernelsensei, le driver intel limitait la résolution à 2048. Il me semble que l'utilisation de UXA permet d'augmenter la limite mais je n'ai pas encore testé ce point.

Pour revenir à la connexion de mon cable VGA, le système plante même lorsque xorg n'est pas lancé. Je pense plutot à un problème au niveau du noyau (mauvaise configuration ou bug).

----------

